# WoW unter Vista



## thor65 (3. Januar 2009)

Hallo @ all,
ich habe einen neuen Rechner mit Windows Vista.
Ich habe WoW neu installiert und nun kann ich es nicht starten es kommt immer eine error Meldung das kein i-net verbindung da ist. Aber wenn kein i-net da wäre könnte ich hier nicht schreiben :-)
ich habe schon alle Firewalls deaktiviert um zu sehen ob es daran liegt (Rechner und Router) habt ihr eine Idee woran das liegen kann ?
vielen dank im vorraus 
gruß thor


----------



## Ogil (3. Januar 2009)

Versuch es mal mit "Rechte Maustaste" -> "Als Admin ausfuehren". Vista erlaubt nicht jedem dahergelaufen Programm aufs I-Net zuzugreifen...


----------



## thor65 (3. Januar 2009)

schon ausprobiert geht auch nicht kommt wieder die fehermeldung :-(


----------



## Gnolius (3. Januar 2009)

Komisch habe auch Vista seit nem Jahr und ich musste noch NIE ein Programm als Admin ausführen lassen.


----------



## thor65 (3. Januar 2009)

so wie es sich darstellt kommt nur der explorer online alle anderen programme geben die fehlermeldug "sie sind nicht mit dem internet verbunden" aus.


----------



## Klos1 (3. Januar 2009)

Also, an Rechner und Router sollte es nicht liegen. Beide Firewalls, Windows als auch der Router blockieren keine ausgehenden Verbindungen. Könnte man bei Vista zwar einstellen, aber nur über einen Umweg über die Verwaltung. Standardmäßig werden alle Verbindungen nach außen zugelassen. Beim Router sowieso.

Sonstige Software noch in Verwendung?


----------



## thor65 (3. Januar 2009)

nein keine von der ich was wüsste


----------



## Klos1 (3. Januar 2009)

Im Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter passt auch soweit alles mit der Verbindung, nehme ich mal an, nach dem du ja mit dem Explorer online kommst.


----------



## thor65 (3. Januar 2009)

ich habe alles freigegeben aber ich bekomm immer die fehlermeldung

This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #0 (0x85100000) Assertion Failure
Program:	C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
File:	.\WowConnection.cpp
Line:	88
Expr:	socket() returned -1, reason: can't create socket (No network connection available?)


----------



## Ogil (3. Januar 2009)

Also Google spuckt dazu direkt diesen Blue-Post aus...

Der Offizielle meint, dass eine Firewall die Ursache ist...


----------



## Klos1 (3. Januar 2009)

Jop, irgendwas blockiert da tatsächlich, aber das muss ja dann ne Software sein.

Du hast den Rechner kürzlich eingerichtet oder? Sprich, es ist nicht viel drauf bisher. Was hast du denn alles aufgespielt seit der Installation von Windows?

Irgendwas muss da doch dabei sein


----------



## Klos1 (3. Januar 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Also Google spuckt dazu direkt diesen Blue-Post aus...
> 
> Der Offizielle meint, dass eine Firewall die Ursache ist...



Hab ich vorhin auch gesehen, aber ich bin der Meinung, daß es für Wow keine Portfreigabe braucht, um zu zocken. Meine letzte Unterrichtsstunde in Netzwerktechnik ist zwar schon eine Weile her, aber NAT blockiert normal keine ausgehende Verbindungen, soweit ich weiß.

Ich habe selber einen Router und noch nie irgendwelche Ports allein zum zocken freigeben müssen. Völlig egal, welches Spiel. Und die Windowsfirewall macht das meines Wissens auch nicht. Das muss man schon explitzit in der Verwaltung unter neue Regeln definieren, um ein Programm die Verbindung mit dem Internet zu untersagen.


----------



## thor65 (3. Januar 2009)

Wir haben die Rechner ( 2 Stück) heute gekauft sie sind vorinstalliert mit vista von packard Bell haben nur WoW installiert
die nerven liegen gerade blank weekend ohne WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (3. Januar 2009)

Also, dann schau doch bitte nochmal genau, wenn die vorinstalliert waren. Irgendwo muss sich doch dann eine Software darauf befinden. War denn ein Softwarepaket enthalten, kannst du das Angebot mal posten? Oder hast du irgendwas, was Aufschluss darüber geben könnte, ob hier vielleicht doch noch eine Virensoftware mit Firewall mitgeliefert und installiert wurde?

Findet sich was unter Programme oder ist was in der Symbolleiste, was auf ein Virenprogramm zurückzuführen ist?


----------



## Ogil (3. Januar 2009)

Ja - denke auch dass es eventuell sowas ist. Norton Internet Security oder was da immer so bei Komplettpaketen in die Tuete kommt...


----------



## thor65 (3. Januar 2009)

erstmal schönen dank für die schnelle hilfe

den norten habe ich deinstalliert
drauf ist MS Vista, MS office, Norten, Nero und Adobe


----------



## Klos1 (3. Januar 2009)

thor65 schrieb:


> erstmal schönen dank für die schnelle hilfe
> 
> den norten habe ich deinstalliert
> drauf ist MS Vista, MS office, Norten, Nero und Adobe



Wie darf ich das jetzt verstehen? Du sagst, daß du Norton deinstalliert hast.

Und in der zweiten Zeile schreibst du nun, daß Norton drauf ist

Ist es nun drauf oder nicht?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn nicht, wie hast du es deinstalliert?


----------



## thor65 (3. Januar 2009)

er war drauf ich habe ihn deinstalliert über die funktion "programme und funktionen"


----------



## Klos1 (3. Januar 2009)

Dann würde ich genau darin dein Problem vermuten. Norton über Programme und Funktionen entfernen, hinterläßt Reste, die dir jetzt wahrscheinlich irgendwo Probleme machen. Für Norton gibt es ein eigenes Removal Tool. Ging es denn zuvor, oder war das Entfernen von Norton der erste Schritt, nach dem du den PC bekommen hast?


----------



## thor65 (3. Januar 2009)

es ging von anfang an nicht dann habe ich die firewalls abgeschaltet immer noch nicht dann das netzwerk getestet kann die rechner auch sehen und es wird die verbindung zum internet angezeigt alles auf grün also ok da habe ich den norton deinstaliert klappte immer noch nicht es gibt aber auf dem rechner noch ein phishingfilter weiss blos noch nicht wo man den abstellt.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Januar 2009)

Na, dann installier Norton nochmal und deinstallier ihn mit dem von Klos angesprochenen Removal Tool. Vielleicht hilft das was.


btw: Willkommen im Buffed-Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (4. Januar 2009)

Das Removeltool gibts hier:DOWNLOAD


----------



## thor65 (4. Januar 2009)

so den Norton hab ich nochmal deinstalliert geht immer noch nicht ich glaube es liegt an der netzwerkverbindung das die nur ein teil zuläst kann das möglich sein?


----------



## Tronnic² (4. Januar 2009)

Geh mal 

Systemsteuerung -> Verwaltung -> Windows Firewall mit erweiterter Sicherheit -> Ausgehende Regel (oder Eingehende) 

und schau ob da WoW drinn ist.


----------



## thor65 (4. Januar 2009)

habe eben nach geschaut es ist nichts blockiert und WoW steht nicht drin und die die firewall ist ausgeschaltet.


----------



## Tronnic² (4. Januar 2009)

Habt ihr nen Router? Vieleicht blockt der irgendwelche ports.

Gib mal in deiner firewall und eventuell im router diese Ports frei:

Spiel: 3724 TCP
Updater: 6112 TCP


----------



## thor65 (4. Januar 2009)

die ports hab ich im router freigegeben, firewall ist abgeschaltet da finde ich die port freigabe auch nicht


----------



## Klos1 (4. Januar 2009)

Also irgendwas läuft gewaltig schief bei dir. Kannst du mal deinen Taskmanager posten und mir die Prozesse zeigen, die da laufen. Und schau mal in der Verwaltung unter Dienstanwendungen, ob da noch irgendwas von Symantec am laufen ist. Falls ja, stoppen und das Removal Tool nochmal versuchen.


----------



## thor65 (4. Januar 2009)

so ich habe ein paar screenis gemacht screen1 
[attachment=6369:screen1_...eitet_10.jpg]
nur mein accaunt
und die anderen mit allen benutzern  
[attachment=6370:screen2_...eitet_10.jpg]
[attachment=6371:screen3_...eitet_10.jpg]
die wurden aber vom system 
und nicht von mir angelegt.


----------



## PvBerlin (4. Januar 2009)

moinsen, auch wenn es nicht viel weiterhilft, aber auch ich hab das media markt angebot  geholt und mit dem gleichen rechner das gleiche problem.

gruß pvberlin


----------



## darkinfo2 (4. Januar 2009)

habe mir auch den Media Markt PC PackardBell Vista 64bit gestern gekauft und auch das gleiche Problem -.- 
i-net funktioniert einwandfrei, keine Probleme mit der Firewall, aber WoW findet einfach keine Verbindung...

We need help =))


----------



## thor65 (4. Januar 2009)

willkommen im club    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hast du es schon geschafft in wow rein zukommen ?


----------



## Ogil (4. Januar 2009)

Hmm - wenn das so ist wuerde ich davon ausgehen, dass die irgendeine komische Einstellung vorgenommen haben.

Wie schaut denn die Win-Firewall-Einstellung aus? Systemsteuerung -> Sicherheitscenter -> Firewall -> Einstellungen aendern

Wie schauen die Internet-Einstellungen aus? Systemsteuerung -> Internetoptionen -> Verbindungen -> LAN-Einstellungen


----------



## Beastboy90 (4. Januar 2009)

hab das gleiche problem mit dem selben rechner komm ins inet etc sobald ich aber wow starte und mich einloggen will kickt es mich mit der schon genannten Fehlermeldung

habe es auch an Wc3 inet probiert (Battle.net) da komm ich auch net rein.

Hab aber auch firewall und alles aus bin echt ratlos




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PvBerlin (4. Januar 2009)

also ich habe ( ich denke ) alles was mit firewall zu tun hat ausgeschalten. was mir aber aufgefallen ist - es kommt gar kein programm außer der inet explorer selber online. nicht einmal das vorinst. norton bekommt eine serververb. zum updaten. also ist es wohl eher wow unabhängig.

mfg


----------



## darkinfo2 (4. Januar 2009)

also firewall einstellungen sind geprüft und soweit richtig... hab auch die WoW Ports freigegeben...
i-net lan einstellung haben auch nicht geholfen


----------



## thor65 (4. Januar 2009)

habt ihr euch direckt eingewählt oder auch über router ich habe schon beides ausprobiert hat alles nichts geholfen wenn ich den explorer über die netzwerkverbindung aufrufe läst er mich auch nicht rein da steht dan keine verbindung zum i-net oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Ogil (4. Januar 2009)

Von PB gibt es so ein Programm namens "Setup my PC" was wahrscheinlich bei Euch installiert ist. Das sollte auch als "Setup my PC" in der Systemsteuerung auftauen. Schaut da mal, wie die Einstellungen ausschauen und gebt eventuell einen Screenshot...


----------



## PvBerlin (4. Januar 2009)

" meinen pc einrichten " gibt es bei mir unten rechts neben der uhr, aber ich kann nur norton einstellen oder das thema (hintergrundbild) verändern. wenn ich auf "meinen pc einrichten" gehe passiert garnichts:-(


----------



## Beastboy90 (4. Januar 2009)

PvBerlin schrieb:


> " meinen pc einrichten " gibt es bei mir unten rechts neben der uhr, aber ich kann nur norton einstellen oder das thema (hintergrundbild) verändern. wenn ich auf "meinen pc einrichten" gehe passiert garnichts:-(




jop bei mir genau so ....


----------



## thor65 (4. Januar 2009)

bei mir ist es auch so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (4. Januar 2009)

Also ich wuerde versuchen dieses "Setup my PC" zu de-installieren. Solche Programme haengen sich gern zwischen die verschiedenen Anwendungen um alles "ganz einfach" zu machen - aber wenn irgendwas nicht klappt ist oft genug nicht nachvollziehbar, was sie genau machen. Also - wenn moeglich de-installieren...


----------



## darkinfo2 (4. Januar 2009)

also "Setup my PC" habe ich ausgeführt... die Anwendung.
leider ohne Erfolg. Einstellungen konnte ich keine sehen. Ich habe nur den Ordner mit Datein und die reine Anwendung, die in 5 sek mit der Ausführung fertig ist...


----------



## Beastboy90 (4. Januar 2009)

so grad deinstlaliert ma schaun obs geht *hoff*


----------



## Beastboy90 (4. Januar 2009)

nope geht trotzdem net selbe fehlermeldung wie davor....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PvBerlin (4. Januar 2009)

aber wir sind nicht die einzigsten :-( 
http://forum.packardbell.com/de/viewtopic....0a4ea2f9812a284


----------



## Beastboy90 (4. Januar 2009)

werd noch wahnsinnig mit dem rechner....

aber das liegt wahrscheinlich am pc selber vermute ich 

lösungsweg Geld zurückgeben lassen falls das überhaupt geht Oo


----------



## Ogil (4. Januar 2009)

Dass es am PC selbst liegt bezweifle ich, denn Zugriff aufs Internet habt Ihr ja also scheint das zu funktionieren. Ich denke die Standart-Installation des Systems ist irgendwie Murks bzw. komisch eingerichtet. Was genau das Problem ist kann ich aber auch nicht sagen - hab ja nicht so'n Teil hier stehen...


----------



## Beastboy90 (4. Januar 2009)

Naja ich geh morgen zu MM und lass mir mein geld zurückgeben kann ja net sein das die das ding so verkackt haben....

euch nochn schönen tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkinfo2 (4. Januar 2009)

werde ich dann auch machen... sollte heute nich noch ein wunder geschehen -.-
vll noch mal morgen den kundendienst anrufen und die bequatschen


----------



## Klos1 (4. Januar 2009)

@tho65: Schieß im Taskmanager mal den smpsys.exe Prozess ab und versuche es erneut.


----------



## Ogil (4. Januar 2009)

Der smpsys-Prozess stammt von diesem "Setup my PC" und sollte nach dessen De-Installation eigentlich weg sein...


----------



## Klos1 (4. Januar 2009)

Achso, er hat deinstalliert. Hab ich überlesen, sorry.


----------



## thor65 (4. Januar 2009)

so hab ich probiert leider kein erfolg :-(


----------



## Klos1 (4. Januar 2009)

mmh, also das check ich nicht. Resete mal den Winsock-Katalog.

Windowstaste + r drücken und dann cmd eingeben. In der Command Shell gibts du dann ein:

netsh winsock reset 

und startest den Computer neu.


----------



## thor65 (4. Januar 2009)

hallo  Klos,
ich habe es so probiert und es funktioniert.


Eine Kommandozeile mit Administratorrechten öffnen: 
- Auf Start klicken 
- unten im Suchfenster cmd eingeben 
- STRG+SHIFT+ENTER drücken 
- Die Warnmeldung bestätigen 

Folgendes eingeben: 

netsh 
winsock 
reset 


Den Computer neu starten. 

Jetzt sollte es gehen.

jetzt lädt der downloader von blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vielen vielen dank an euch allen

gruß thor und Frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (4. Januar 2009)

Na, daß freut mich doch mal

Viel Spass beim zocken^^

Mich würde jetzt noch interessieren, was da seine Spuren hinterlassen hat. Irgendeine Anwendung muss das Ding verkorkst haben.


----------



## Xairon (5. Januar 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> mmh, also das check ich nicht. Resete mal den Winsock-Katalog.
> 
> Windowstaste + r drücken und dann cmd eingeben. In der Command Shell gibts du dann ein:
> 
> ...



Was macht das genau "netsh winsock reset"? Details...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochnie was von gehört


----------



## Klos1 (5. Januar 2009)

Winsock ist eine dll, welche quasi als Funktionssammlung für Netzwerkdienste zu verstehen ist. Es beinhaltet zum Beispiel die Protokolle TCP/IP. 
Also kurz und bündig. Anwendungen benutzen Winsock um Verbindung zum Netz herzustellen.

Gewisse Programme verändern diese dll aber unter Umständen. Zum Beispiel würde ein Virenprogramm, welches die Emails überwacht eine LSP-Eintragung vornehmen. Es wäre auch denkbar, daß Schädlinge die dll verändern, was unter Umständen dazu führt, daß eben keine Kommunikation mit dem Netz mehr stattfinden kann.
Programmieren kann man Winsock, indem man die Win-API anzapft und somit Zugriff auf Methoden und Eigenschaften hat, welche die einzelnen Klassen veröffentlichen. 

Das resetten stellt den Ursprungszustand von Winsock wieder her. Hoffe, ich konnte es dir einigermaßen plausiebel machen.


----------



## Ogil (5. Januar 2009)

Was mich nun interessieren wuerde ist, warum die Winsock offensichtlich auf allen Rechnern dieser Serie vermurkst war und vor allem warum das niemandem aufgefallen ist. Wenn man sich dieses (hier vorher schon verlinkte) PB-Forum anschaut, so hat die Loesung wohl bei allen geholfen...


----------



## Klos1 (5. Januar 2009)

Es muss ein Programm gewesen sein, daß im Paket enthalten war und auf die dll zugegriffen hat. Sehr wahrscheinlich wäre halt etwas, was als Schutzsoftware fungieren sollte, also z.b. Norton, welches ja im Paket enthalten war. 

Vielleicht hat Symantec den Media Markt Rechnern jeweils nur ne Beta spendiert


----------



## Xairon (5. Januar 2009)

Jo du könntest es mir plausiebel erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Nur ein kleiner Rechtschreibewitz am Rande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Na je wie ich sehe lernt man nie aus =)


----------



## Klos1 (5. Januar 2009)

Das hab ich natürlich gewusst, war nur ein absichtlicher Tippfehler um deine ungeteilte Aufmerksamkeit zu testen, die für eine kleine Einführung in die unendlichen Weiten der Win-API vonnöten ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Merke:

Das im Adjektiv vonnöten  vorhandene Substantiv Not ist als Dativ Plural verblasst und wird nicht mehr als eigenständiges Substantiv empfunden, daher wird  vonnöten zusammengeschrieben.

Hättest du das gewusst? Ich nicht


----------



## Kurta (6. Januar 2009)

Muss erstmal sagen , danke für die info , downloader klappt und patch sind fertign. Mozilla kann ich jetz auch drüber surfen juhu!!!!
jedoch verbindet er sich mit dem realms net , im Launcher werden die üblichen Infos angezeigt alles normal. Weiß einer ob das jetz NUR am i-net liegt  ( was net sein kann ) oder ob es noch was am rechner gibt?????
mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (6. Januar 2009)

Also, Internet geht, wie ich verstanden habe. Er connected nur nicht die Realmserver. Welche Software ist noch drauf? Ist Norton noch aktiv und wenn ja, hast du im Norton Wow als vertrauenswürdig freigegeben?


----------



## Kurta (6. Januar 2009)

schon gut habs hinbekommen , lag am router , danke nochmal für die super hilfe !!!!!!! *freu* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lightylight (11. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

das installierte Vista 64Bit hat anscheinend ein Problem mit allen 32Bit-Programmen, die auf das Netzwerk zugreifen wollen.

Folgendes hat bei mir geholfen:

Eine Kommandozeile mit Administratorrechten öffnen:
- Auf Start klicken
- unten im Suchfenster cmd eingeben
- STRG+SHIFT+ENTER drücken
- Die Warnmeldung bestätigen

Folgendes eingeben:

netsh
winsock
reset


Den Computer neu starten.

Jetzt sollte es gehen. Bei mir funktioniert es.


----------

